# Sugarbush - Friday, 4/25



## Greg (Apr 16, 2008)

Gonna finish my season at the 'Bush on the 25th. Anyone else down?


----------



## Greg (Apr 16, 2008)

I should also mention that lift tickets are $29 next week...


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 16, 2008)

I hope Mount Snow will be around that price for final day.  So far their website lists $59


----------



## andyzee (Apr 16, 2008)

Looks like I'll be here all by my lonsome: http://forums.alpinezone.com/24347-tuckerman-ravine-2-day-trip-april.html :lol:


----------



## Greg (Apr 16, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Looks like I'll be here all by my lonsome: http://forums.alpinezone.com/24347-tuckerman-ravine-2-day-trip-april.html :lol:



Maybe you can find some more threads to advertise your little trip in?  You're starting to sound like loafer with all the Sugarloaf posts in unrelated threads... :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Apr 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> Maybe you can find some more threads to advertise your little trip in?  You're starting to sound like loafer with all the Sugarloaf posts in unrelated threads... :lol:


 

Great idea, thanks! Tuckerman Ravine, 2 Day Trip in April


----------



## bvibert (Apr 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> I should also mention that lift tickets are $29 next week...



Hmmmmm....:idea:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Apr 17, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Hmmmmm....:idea:


Do it B...What a great way to finish the season...Wish I could make it.


----------



## MrMagic (Apr 18, 2008)

hmmmmmm


----------



## Greg (Apr 21, 2008)

Anyone definite? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## andyzee (Apr 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> Anyone definite? Anyone? Bueller?


 

I'd really love to except, I'll be here: Tuckerman Ravine, 2 Day Trip in April  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 21, 2008)

Strongly considering it.  It would be a nice way to end the season.


----------



## severine (Apr 21, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I'd really love to except, I'll be here: Tuckerman Ravine, 2 Day Trip in April  :lol:


Really?  That's the first I've heard of that!!!!


----------



## andyzee (Apr 21, 2008)

severine said:


> Really? That's the first I've heard of that!!!!


 
Really? Gee I'm suprised, I have this other thread on how I'm preparing for the trip as well. Just added a pretty cool vid on self-arrest techniques. http://forums.alpinezone.com/26947-tuckerman-ravine-prep-4.html#post257858 :lol:


----------



## Greg (Apr 21, 2008)

So Andy - how many people have you convinced to join you given all these desperate posts..? :razz:


----------



## andyzee (Apr 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> So Andy - how many people have you convinced to join you given all these desperate posts..? :razz:


 
2 Possibly 4, how about you?


----------



## Greg (Apr 21, 2008)

andyzee said:


> 2 Possibly 4, how about you?



A couple maybes, but of course I didn't spam fifty other threads about it... :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Apr 21, 2008)

Greg said:


> A couple maybes, but of course I didn't spam fifty other threads about it... :lol:


 
Are you trying to throw me a hint about posting this link? Tuckerman Ravine, 2 Day Trip in April :lol:

So, on the way back, let's meet up at Mt. Snow http://forums.alpinezone.com/26950-mount-snow-final-day-roll-call-4-27-a.html


----------



## powhunter (Apr 21, 2008)

Wish I could!!  Finishing up on sunday at snow!!!!   Rip it hard!!


steve


----------



## Greg (Apr 21, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Wish I could!!  Finishing up on sunday at snow!!!!   Rip it hard!!
> 
> 
> steve



Likewise, Steve. Especially since you've never been. Sounds to me like Sugarbush is the Mogul Mecca right about now...


----------



## andyzee (Apr 21, 2008)

powhunter said:


> Wish I could!! Finishing up on sunday at snow!!!! Rip it hard!!
> 
> 
> steve


 
Will Johnny be there?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 21, 2008)

I skied Sugarbush today and Steins run is Tits...


----------



## hardline (Apr 21, 2008)

i have an event that i am working thursday night so i am not going to be able to get up there till later in the day. its sat an sunday for me


----------



## Greg (Apr 22, 2008)

Just wanted to mention that Bravo and Heaven's Gate don't turn until 10 am. Heaven's Gate spins until 4:15. Bravo spins until 4:30. Sweet!


----------



## Greg (Apr 23, 2008)

This pic of Ripcord looking uber-radical was posted on K-zone:







And no, I don't know what's up with that pic, but I do know those bumps look effin sweet. Meeting 180 and family at 11:30 at the base of Heaven's Gate. Anyone else down?


----------



## 2knees (Apr 23, 2008)

Greg said:


>



lol, It looks like someone took a pic through their goggles.

bumps look sick though.  you guys suck.


----------



## Greg (Apr 23, 2008)

Also noticed that we lost Paradise, Mall, Twist and Moonshine today. Bummer. Still, I could spend all day on Ripcord based on that above pic and will likely do so on Friday.


----------



## Greg (Apr 23, 2008)

2knees said:


> lol, It looks like someone took a pic through their goggles.
> 
> bumps look sick though.  you guys suck.



My guess is the lens cover didn't fully open. BTW, I know powhunter is trying to make a miracle happen.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 23, 2008)

Greg said:


> My guess is the lens cover didn't fully open. BTW, I know powhunter is trying to make a miracle happen.



why do you tell me these things.  powhunter needs to go there though.  

I cant do it.  i debated it over and over today.


----------



## Greg (Apr 23, 2008)

2knees said:


> why do you tell me these things.  powhunter needs to go there though.
> 
> I cant do it.  i debated it over and over today.



Just thought I'd dangle one final carrot. I'm good like that, ya know. I was hoping Paradise and Mall would hold on for powhunter if he can pull it off. Maybe Spills will hold on until Friday though. Still, even just Ripcord and Stein's will be fun. Doesn't look like 'Grinder has been groomed either. I'm so psyched and also very happy to make the final day of my absolute best ski season at one of my favorite ski areas.


----------



## Greg (Apr 24, 2008)

Ahem...



			
				NOAA said:
			
		

> *Friday:* *Sunny*, with a *high near 70*. Calm wind becoming north between 5 and 8 mph.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> Ahem...




Nice wear sunshine..and post a trip report


----------

